# neuen ordner anlegen, wenn noch nicht vorhanden



## vyanna (19. Juli 2004)

hallo, 
ich habe hier einen scriptteil, in dem ich ein file von einem ordner in einen anderen kopiere. der ordnername ist $projects. wenn der ordner noch nicht existiert, soll er angelegt werden. 


```
125    if (!file_exists ($projects)|| !is_dir($projects))
126    { 
127      echo "ordner noch nicht vorhanden";
128      echo "$projects";
129      mkdir ("/$projects");
130     }
   
132     copy("files/tmp/$filename","files/"."$projects"."/"."$filename");
133     echo "files/tmp/$filename-->files/$projects/$filename";
```

wenn es den ordner noch nicht gibt, bekomme ich diese ausgabe:


```
ordner noch nicht vorhanden
tesproject
Warning: Unable to create 'files/tesproject/test.txt': No such file or directory in D:\RootWWW\home\oe\upload\new_file_save.php on line 132
files/tmp/test.txt-->files/tesproject/test.txt
```

wenn der ordner schon vorhanden ist, funktioniert alles.
hat jemand nen tipp, was in meinem script falsch ist?


----------



## Sicaine (19. Juli 2004)

hast du deinem script überhaupt die benötigten rechte gegeben?

ach ja bei mkdir schreibs lieber so: "./$projects"


----------



## Gudy (19. Juli 2004)

da fehlen auf jedenfall die rechte um den Ordner zu erstellen....


----------



## vyanna (19. Juli 2004)

ja, rechte sind auf 777. wenn es an den rechten läge, würde es sich auch bei mkdir beschweren, denk ich.


----------



## vyanna (19. Juli 2004)

okay, 
hab den fehler selbst gefunden (fettgedrucktes)


```
125    if (!file_exists ($projects)|| !is_dir($projects))
126    { 
127      echo "ordner noch nicht vorhanden";
128      echo "$projects";
129      mkdir ("files /$projects");
130     }
   
132     copy("files/tmp/$filename","files/"."$projects"."/"."$filename");
133     echo "files/tmp/$filename-->files/$projects/$filename";
```

man sollte den ordner halt doch lieber dort erstellen, wo man ihn auch braucht  

danke für eure hilfe


----------

